# Quick eq. critique



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I noticed that your toes are pointed out, and your legs are too far back for my liking, and they slip back over fences too. 

Overall I think you guys look good  howd you place in that show?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

lubylol said:


> I noticed that your toes are pointed out, and your legs are too far back for my liking, and they slip back over fences too.
> 
> Overall I think you guys look good  howd you place in that show?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I kinda agree with you on the leg thing. I've been working on it for like 4 months and for some reason, when I jump, I just CANNOT get it right!! I can do no stirrups all day long but I just cannot get my legs to stay underneath my hip. So aggravating.. But we had awesome runs the entire circuit, but the judges thought otherwise. They were pleasure judges so they placed it depending on your name. I ended up third under both judges out of 13 so it wasn't terrible  This time of year they always seem to get the non-hunter judges.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

That's exactly how I am! My leg always slips back D:<

And that's awesome  good luck on your next show!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

lubylol said:


> That's exactly how I am! My leg always slips back D:<
> 
> And that's awesome  good luck on your next show!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks so much  I plan on taking my stirrups off my saddle for this next week and a half... Hopefully it'll get me some good results !


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

it could be your stirrup bar placements that are making your leg slip back, do you have any upclose pics of you on your horse in the saddle? if thats not the issue, when you go to jump try to sit and wait for the jump and think mental only to push your legs forward before the fence, this will help you to drop your weight in the stirrups and keep your legs under you.

the reason your toes are pointing out are because you are pinching with your knees which is also what is causing your leg to slide back... so once you fix this problem it will help with everything else. 

when your jumping and cantering think of letting all your weight sink into your lower leg and to slighly hug the saddle with your thighs and hug the horses body lightly with your calves


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree with the above posters, that your leg is too far back O/F and toes out. Also, you're throwing your shoulder just a bit over the fence, you need to hold it still & let the horse jump up to you, this is partly what is caused your leg to slip because your body weight goes onto the neck & out of your heel. Ducking is a pretty common issue in Hunter-Jumper/Eq. riders today, and could use some cleaning up to improve the horses jump & keep us all more balanced. Remember to wrap your calf around the horse, without pinching the knee or heel, to keep your toes in alittle more. I would also like just the slightest bit more of a bend in your elbow to bring your hands a slight slight bit higher. Overall, very nice equitation, no rider is ever perfect, a nice presence in the show ring & a beautiful horse, love his tail!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the comments, I've already taken my stirrups off my saddle and have been practicing keeping my toes in! And thank you for the compliments on my horse  He just loves the equitation!


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Have to go with Foxy... you really look like you're just a bit forward the whole time. Everything from your heels upish, butt out and shoulders forward. 

To me it all stems from the weight being in your toes and gripping with your calf for all your worth. Try to relax your hip angle and stretch your heels down. Keep your weight over the center, not the pommel. If you raise your hands a bit and square your shoulders back, it should help. I know I always had this issue... I can still hear my trainer telling me to stick my boobs out. LOL. It's a common issue. 

By keeping your weight more back and down, you'll have an easier time with your horse. He got a little long/fast down the far side. 

Good luck!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

wow heels ! i dont think you could possibly put your heels any farther down than they are !

the reason why your leg slips back over fences is because you are jumping ahead. for every pound you put forward you have to put on back. so if your body goes forward your leg HAS to go back. you can fix this by waiting for the jump and not jumping ahead. i like your upper body position on the flat, i dont think you are too far forward. you guys look like a nice pair =]


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I have like a heel thing, before i go do a course I always stand up in my saddle so my heels are pushed down. This week I've really been focusing on my upper body and my lower leg. I'll take videos of the upcoming show and will post them 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rule of Reason (Feb 11, 2010)

I assume you have a trainer? Does she know some of the really evil jumping exercises? Like . . . making you jump with your eyes closed? That will fix that jumping ahead problem. As you approach the jump, you have to close your eyes. You do that a couple times, and if all goes well, next time you close your eyes and hold one arm out to the side. Then both arms out to the side, eyes still closed. Then the hardest one, both arms reaching to the sky (eyes still closed).

I had an evil, evil jumping instructor. She couldn't make me a great rider, but she sure improved my position.


----------

